#ubuntu-my 2011-05-02
<fairuz> halo
#ubuntu-my 2011-05-04
<sweemeng> cannot brain!!!!!!
<fairuz> :D
<newbies> hi
<newbies> bole ckp melayu x nih
<newbies> eeeeeeeeerr senyap je nih
<fairuz> boleh2
<newbies> hehe
<fairuz> nama pun -my :D
<newbies> ada or grupanye
<newbies> cenggini
<newbies> nk ty sket r..payah x guna ubuntu nih dlm laptop acer 4520?
<newbies> tgk pada forum xphm r step dia
<fairuz> kurang faham
<fairuz> sama je pttnye laptop ape pun
<newbies> dah try install..tp WLAN..sound xdek
<fairuz> susah dari segi penggunaan ubuntu ke ape tu
<fairuz> oo
<newbies> driver
<newbies> ada solution?
<fairuz> kena install driver tu je pttnye
<fairuz> jap nak cek
<newbies> ok2
<newbies> br install ubuntu 10..yg latest blom install lg
<fairuz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=715187 cuba try tgk ni
<angch> newbies: tak perlu install pun boleh test sound driver dengan live cd.
<fairuz> mane tau dapat idea ke
<fairuz> tapi disebabkan dah install, ok la tu :D
<angch> newbies: cuba 11.04 punya live cd.
<newbies> ooo
<fairuz> aah, bagus jugak idea tu
<fairuz> try live cd untuk natty
<newbies> kalo guna yg latest punye mmg ada sound?
<fairuz> mana tau dia dah siap2 ada driver tu suma
<newbies> ok2
<fairuz> newbies: tak sure
<angch> newbies: kalau ada sound... upgradelah ke 11.04 :)
<newbies> sbb da formatlaptop..mmg nk guna ubuntu je xmo guna windows da sbb nk cuba mender baru
<fairuz> newbies: good move :D
<newbies> :)
<newbies> so jap lg nk try install 11.04 plak...br je pas abes donlod nih
<newbies> heheheh
<newbies> tgk pd screenshot..1.04 nih ada different sket kn
<newbies> oops 11.04
<fairuz> try live cd dulu sebelum install
<angch> newbies: hmmmm. forum tu untuk ubuntu yang lama.... (2008)
<fairuz> baru tak bazir masa sikit
<newbies> oooo
<fairuz> angch: a'a lama tu..
<newbies> sbb lama xphm step dia huhuh
<newbies> mmg guna ubuntu nih kena main ngn coding eh
<angch> newbies: ? taklah.
<newbies> sbb tgk pada forum seme main coding je..adeehh pening
<angch> fwiw, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Acer
<newbies> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510352&page=11
<angch> newbies: really, really outdated. jangan ikut.
<newbies> oic
<newbies> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Acer  <<---- yg nih pe mksd nye?
<newbies> sori la byk ty..betol nube huhuhu
<angch> newbies: senarai laptop yang gurantee boleh run ubuntu 
<angch> newbies: skrng dalam notebook dalam linux ke?
<newbies> ooo..skang tgh online guna pc opis :p
<newbies> guna windows
<newbies> da bosan rasanye guna windowws nih
<angch> newbies: dah try System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers ke?
<newbies> blom lg
<newbies> just nk ty2 dlu canner
<angch> cuba try juga: System -> Administration -> System Testing.
<newbies> uat masa nih laptop ada kt member..dia br nk try godek2 ubuntu..saje bg racun :p
<yuskhanzab> salam
<fairuz> sapa terer C dlm ni :D
<angch> newbies: System Testing akan bagi actual model sound card. baru senang google kalau linux/ubuntu support dia 100%. (dan juga boleh test benda2 lain)
<fairuz> yuskhanzab: salam
<yuskhanzab> baru dapat tgk org chat dalam channel ni
<yuskhanzab> biasa semua diam jer :d
<newbies> oooo
<newbies> ok2
<newbies> nnt sy try
<newbies> bila da try running nnt bole cr driver dia..kan?
<yuskhanzab> nape newbies 
<newbies> xde pape pun
<newbies> hehe
<newbies> saje je ty2 pasal ubuntu nih
<angch> newbies: heh, biasanya kalau tak boleh run atau sound card tak support.... kena compile kernel driver.
<angch> newbies: acer tu baru ke lama?
<newbies> acer aspire 4520
<angch> kalau lama biasanya sound boleh disupport.
<yuskhanzab> aku guna ubuntu kat acer jgak ni
<newbies> oooo ye ke yus?
<yuskhanzab> yea
<newbies> acer model mna?
<yuskhanzab> model 4741G
<yuskhanzab> baru kot
<newbies> ubunbtu ver sion bape?
<yuskhanzab> 10
<yuskhanzab> 10.10
<newbies> oic
<newbies> sy guna aspire 4520..da install tp sound lak xde
<newbies> itu yg ty dlm nih
<yuskhanzab> ermmm dah configure sound?
<angch> tbh, kalau tak jalan.... lebih senang cari usb sound card... :(
<newbies> nsb baik fairuz n angch ada td
<yuskhanzab> kat system>preferences>sound
<newbies> blom configure lg
<yuskhanzab> godek2 kat situ
<newbies> oooo
<newbies> ok2
<newbies> laptop xdek kt tgn lg nih..bg member explore dlu canner best nye ubuntu nih ahaks
<newbies> jap lg nk amik balik..install 11.04 then kalo xdek sound nk try configure canner yg korg bg td
<yuskhanzab> kat sound preferences tu ada tab sound effect,hardware, input, output dan application
<yuskhanzab> cube tgk kat tab hardware
<newbies> oooo
<newbies> nnt sy try tgk kn
<newbies> ada pape lg tips?
<yuskhanzab> ko gune skrg ver11.04 ke
<newbies> hehehehe
<newbies> nope..sy skan gguna pc opis..itu yg bole online tu :p
<yuskhanzab> ooo
<newbies> selain masalah sound..ada x kemungkinan masalah yg sama pd WLAN?
 * yuskhanzab pernah install 11.04 tapi da revert ke 10.10
<newbies> laa nape?
<yuskhanzab> tak berkenan dgn unity
<fairuz> :p
<newbies> unity?
<yuskhanzab> hehe
<newbies> xphm
<yuskhanzab> ya
<yuskhanzab> paparan kat desktop tu
<newbies> nape dg nunity?
<newbies> oooooo
<newbies> sbb taskbar belah kanan?
<yuskhanzab> takde papa la, cuma tak berkenan
<fairuz> yuskhanzab: kan bole tukar
<newbies> eh kanan lak kiri
<yuskhanzab> boleh guna ubuntu classix
<fairuz> kat login tu, bukan boleh pilih classic ke
<fairuz> aah
<newbies> ooooo ..dh tu citer r pe yg xberkenan tu...cer citer..cer citer
<yuskhanzab> tapi masa tu byk bug
<fairuz> ni dah official release ni, try ler lagi hehe
<yuskhanzab> lagipon perasan startup 11.04 lambat sket dari 10.10
<newbies> oooo
<yuskhanzab> masa tu aku tak fresh install, aku update dari update manager
<yuskhanzab> mungkin file system bertindih sbb tu byk bug
<newbies> ooooo ada beza eh kalo thru update manager?
<yuskhanzab> aku cadang kalau nak install ubuntu bek fresh install
<newbies> oic
<yuskhanzab> ada
<newbies> tq2
<yuskhanzab> aku da 2 kali update ubuntu dari update manager
<yuskhanzab> 10.04 ke 10.10.. 10.10 ke 11.04
<newbies> oooo
<newbies> then revert balik 10.10
<newbies> :p
<yuskhanzab> separuh efect akan jadi bug
<yuskhanzab> revert ke 10.10 bab tak ada cd 11.04
<yuskhanzab> haha
<newbies> hahaha
<newbies> alaaa donlod je..bkn lam apun
<newbies> hahah
<yuskhanzab> dalam 11.04 ada jgak menu ubuntu classic bg yg tak suka unity
<newbies> oic
<yuskhanzab> skg gune modem digi je ni
<newbies> ok guys..da nk sign out nih
<yuskhanzab> lambat sket
<yuskhanzab> ok
<newbies> thanks 4 everything
<newbies> byk dpt ilmu arinih
<yuskhanzab> :)
<newbies> ada gak org dlm nih senang sket nk citer
<newbies> hehehe
<yuskhanzab> jarang ada org
<newbies> ok thanks again
<yuskhanzab> haha
<yuskhanzab> welcomed
<yuskhanzab> fairuz, duk mane
<fairuz> yuskhanzab: asal kelantan, tp kat france ni
<fairuz> tgh kat opis keke
<yuskhanzab> oo.. wah jauh jugak
<yuskhanzab> kerja ke
<fairuz> aa
<yuskhanzab> best la dapat keluar negara
<fairuz> kalau gi melancong best le, kalau duk lame2 takde la best mane pun
<yuskhanzab> jauh perjalanan luas permandangan dan banyak pengalaman
<fairuz> rindu sate , mamak, etc
<fairuz> hehe
<yuskhanzab> lol
<yuskhanzab> kerja apa?
<fairuz> system engineer
<fairuz> benda2 linux, android, etc2
<yuskhanzab> ooooo
<yuskhanzab> macam wat program, software tu ke
<fairuz> tak jugak
<yuskhanzab> ermmmm bis tu
<fairuz> mcm performance ubuntu ke, mcm integrate patch untuk linux tree ke
<fairuz> benda2 mcm tu la
 * yuskhanzab tak paham sgt
<yuskhanzab> baru lagi dalam bidang ni
<yuskhanzab> :)
<yuskhanzab> pakai ubuntu ni start 2010
<fairuz> yuskhanzab: ok la tu
<fairuz> sebelum ni windows ke, ke distro lain
<yuskhanzab> windows
<yuskhanzab> tapi masa aku abis sekolah dlu pernah sekali pakai distro mandriva
<yuskhanzab> kejap jerk
<yuskhanzab> godek2 last2 boring
<fairuz> oo, aku pernah pakai ubuntu dengan fedora je
<fairuz> yg lain tak pernah lg keke
<yuskhanzab> last2 aku tertarik dgn compiz dalam ubuntu
<yuskhanzab> try download ubuntu masa tu v10.04
<yuskhanzab> godek2 lama2 tertarik lak
<yuskhanzab> betul cakap blogger tu, pakai windows bertahun2 last2 jumpe ubuntu tak sampai setahun da tetarik
<yuskhanzab> haha
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> tapi depend jugak nak buat ape
<fairuz> aku prefer windows untuk buat keja pakai Word, etc
<fairuz> OpenOffice tak menarik
<yuskhanzab> komputer ni beli utk mengame je
<fairuz> keke same la
 * fairuz baru beli motherboard ngan proc baru semalam
<yuskhanzab> oooo
<yuskhanzab> keluaran apa
<fairuz> proc aku try i5 2500K , motherboard asus p8p67
<yuskhanzab> oo
<fairuz> baru pasang, tak sempat try lg keke
<yuskhanzab> aku tak pandai pasang komputer
<yuskhanzab> tapi kalau pasang hard disk tu pandai la
<yuskhanzab> :d
<yuskhanzab> fairuz, ada main game ragnarok?
<fairuz> yuskhanzab: dulu time skolah ade la, lame dahh
<fairuz> time dia baru kluar dulu ja
<fairuz> masa tu free lagi
<fairuz> sekarang main starcraft ja
<fairuz> main ragnarok lagi ka
<yuskhanzab> main
<yuskhanzab> tapi private server
<yuskhanzab> yg official mro kene bayar
<yuskhanzab> malas da
<yuskhanzab> tah masih ada lg tak char tu
<yuskhanzab> hehe
<fairuz> keke
<yuskhanzab> klo install game tu dalam linux guna wine, dia tak leh main
<yuskhanzab> tapi game warcraft 3 leh plak main
<fairuz> oo
<fairuz> stabil ke main game pakai wine
<fairuz> tak pnh try
<yuskhanzab> ok je
<yuskhanzab> tapi tu la masa dalam game tu tak boleh alt+tab
<yuskhanzab> tapi tak tau la kalau game lain
<yuskhanzab> aku main warcaft je setakat ni dalam linux
<fairuz> oo
<yuskhanzab> bila tertekan keyboard shortcut macam alt+tab,alt+f2, ctrl+alt+D game tu terus hilang fungsi keyboard
<yuskhanzab> kene kluar, pastu masuk balik baru leh main macam biasa
<yuskhanzab> mksd nye klo da start game tu, tak leh g desktop atau bukak proglain
<yuskhanzab> jp ada kje**
<fairuz> oo
<fairuz> tensen jugak mcm tu
<yuskhanzab> haha
<yuskhanzab> tu la pasal tak delete windows, gune dual boot
<yuskhanzab> cara terbaik
<yuskhanzab> hehe
<yuskhanzab> klo nak men game gune windows, klo nak surfing internet ke chat ke tgk movie ke download gune ubuntu
<yuskhanzab> windows tu tuk men game je :D
<yuskhanzab> da kecik kan partition windows
<yuskhanzab> ubuntu lg besar.. haha
<yuskhanzab> klo linux ni support game macam windows, komfom aku da delete windows
<yuskhanzab> home edition je, bukan ultimate pon
<yuskhanzab> :D
<fairuz> keke
<angch> yuskhanzab: 1. boot windows. 2. run virtualbox dengan raw harddisk. 3. boot linux dalam virtualbox. 4. profit.
<fairuz> masuk balik ka :D
#ubuntu-my 2011-05-05
<yuskhanzab> salam
<yuskhanzab> ade org tak
<sweemeng_> tak da
<yuskhanzab> haha
<yuskhanzab> ade nak tanye sket nih
<sweemeng_> ok
<yuskhanzab> berkenaan share folder antara windows ngan ubuntu
<sweemeng_> ahha
<yuskhanzab> dua komputer yg berlainan
<sweemeng_> ok
<yuskhanzab> macam mana erk
<sweemeng_> saya rasa semua dah ada samba
<yuskhanzab> malas la sket2 nak cucuk usb
<sweemeng_> so cam ni
<yuskhanzab> windows kene ada samba jgak ke
<sweemeng_> tak perlu
<yuskhanzab> ok..
<sweemeng_> samba ni macam buat shared folder kat windows
<sweemeng_> cuba ni dudu
<yuskhanzab> oooo
<sweemeng_> dari machine windows
<sweemeng_> /ip-linux 
<sweemeng_> //ip-linux 
<sweemeng_> atau dari linux
<yuskhanzab> taip kat mana
<sweemeng_> cuba
<sweemeng_> di address bar
<sweemeng_> atau dari linux taip ip windows
<sweemeng_> tapi
<sweemeng_> di linux kena set folder untuk dishare kan
<yuskhanzab> Firefox can't find the file at //ip-linux.
<sweemeng_> bukan dari firefox
<sweemeng_> guna windows explorer
<yuskhanzab> maksud nya dalam linux kene buat satu folder utk di share?
<yuskhanzab> mcmana nak taip dalam location bar kat windows explorer tu
<sweemeng_> tapi
<yuskhanzab> nampak kotak2 je
<yuskhanzab> tak leh masukkan word
<sweemeng_> tapi kalau kat linux
<sweemeng_> tak set folder untuk share pun
<sweemeng_> tak boleh kena setkan dulu
<sweemeng_> atau malas sangat
<sweemeng_> guna dropbox
<yuskhanzab> drop box?
<yuskhanzab> nak install ke
<sweemeng_> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/networking-shares.html
<sweemeng_> yeah
<yuskhanzab> jap2 satu persatu
 * yuskhanzab pening
<sweemeng_> guna link atas cuba dulu
 * sweemeng_ tak ada ubuntu kat sini ni
<yuskhanzab> kk dah faham
<sweemeng_> dah buka ubuntu vm saya dan try
<yuskhanzab> thx sweemeng_ 
<sweemeng_> boleh guna cara link yang saya bagi
 * yuskhanzab sedang mencuba
<yuskhanzab> ok da
<yuskhanzab> mudah saje
<yuskhanzab> :)
<yuskhanzab> sweemeng_, skrg guna ubuntu ver apa?
<sweemeng_> yuskhanzab, 11.04
<sweemeng_> tapi kat vm 10.10
<yuskhanzab> wah
<yuskhanzab> kamu update dari update manager atau fresh install?
<sweemeng_> update
 * sweemeng_ malas nak download cd
<yuskhanzab> baru2 ni aku da upgrade jgak ke 11.04 tapi macam byk benda jadi tak betul lepas upgrade tu
<sweemeng_> kat office
<sweemeng_> windows
<sweemeng_> yuskhanzab, sama
<yuskhanzab> ye ke
<sweemeng_> saya tak tahan guna unity
<yuskhanzab> lol
<sweemeng_> dah la berat
<yuskhanzab> ingat sy sorang jer kene macam tu
<sweemeng_> tido jer, tak nak bangun
<sweemeng_> ><
<sweemeng_> lepas tu
<sweemeng_> terus install lxde
<sweemeng_> terus jadi lubuntu
<sweemeng_> erm wabuntu
<sweemeng_> nvm
<yuskhanzab> lol
<yuskhanzab> aku perasan byk benda jadi tak betul lepas tu cuba fix
<yuskhanzab> last2 jadi bengong, downgrade ke 10.10 balik
<yuskhanzab> lagi selesa ngan 10.10
<sweemeng_> kalau dapat tempat backup
<sweemeng_> saya install fedora terus
<sweemeng_> lol
<yuskhanzab> lol
<yuskhanzab> mmg macam tu ke kalau upgrade dari update manager?
<yuskhanzab> dlu masa 10.04 upgrade ke 10.10 pun macam tu
<yuskhanzab> mesti ada benda tak kena lepas upgrade
<sweemeng_> tak
<sweemeng_> sebab dia guna unity 
<sweemeng_> saya rasa
<yuskhanzab> lagi pon desktop unity tu macam berat kan? perasan tak
<yuskhanzab> startup lambat sket dari biasa
<yuskhanzab> lepas tu compiz effect byk tak dapat berfungsi
<fairuz> halo
<fairuz> ada org?
<ripsta> yes
<ripsta> boring boring
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> eh nak tanye
<ripsta> ye
<fairuz> sape pernah pakai SSD?
<ripsta> nape?
<fairuz> nak tanya ja pasal lifespan dia
<fairuz> aku tgh nak beli ni
<fairuz> tapi baca2 orang kata tak tahan lama pulak
<ripsta> hehehe
<ripsta> tau pun
<fairuz> tapi tak tau la tech dia skang dah ok ke blum
<fairuz> sebab time dia tak tahan lama tu dulu
<fairuz> time baru kluar
<ripsta> ko dok mane?
<fairuz> france, keje sini
<fairuz> tapi aku rasa aku nak beli gak keke
<ripsta> sile sile
<ripsta> lamenye tak main irc ni
<ripsta> ahahha culture shock rasanye
<fairuz> haha
<fairuz> same la
<fairuz> aku pun baru je nih
<fairuz> main pun untuk kerja
<ripsta> ko kerja ape?
<fairuz> benda2 kernel linux
<fairuz> integrate patch etc
<fairuz> test
<fairuz> link_image[1947]:  8498 could not load needed library '/data/psi_omap_builds_users/x0152532/valgrind/lib/valgrind/vgpreload_memcheck-arm-linux.so' for '/data/hello-arm-bionic' (reloc_library[1311]:  8498 cannot locate 'getpagesize'...
<fairuz> )CANNOT LINK EXECUTABLE
<fairuz> link_image[1947]:  8498 could not load needed library '/data/psi_omap_builds_users/x0152532/valgrind/lib/valgrind/vgpreload_memcheck-arm-linux.so' for '/data/hello-arm-bionic' (reloc_library[1311]:  8498 cannot locate 'getpagesize'...)CANNOT LINK EXECUTABLE
#ubuntu-my 2011-05-06
<sweemeng> live long and prosper
<fairuz> :D
#ubuntu-my 2011-05-08
<amero> helo?
<lon3star> helo
<amero> helo?
<lon3star> aku helo kat kau la
<amero> :D
<lon3star> sini semua senyap jer
<amero> tu la pasal. ingatkan bots
<lon3star> lebih kurang la
<lon3star> so apa citer bro
<lon3star> kau pun bot ke
<amero> takda apa-apa. tadi google irc linux m'sia, keluar chan ni. so aku pun datang la sini
<amero> :D
<lon3star> oo
<lon3star> kau baru install ke?
<amero> install apa?
<lon3star> linux
<amero> ah tak lah. dah lama guna linux. tapi skrg dah tak guna ubuntu. sesaje je nak lepak sini
<amero> hehe
<lon3star> oo
<lon3star> sekarang guna linux apa lak?
<amero> archlinux. bosan ah nak reinstall satu sistem tiap kali keluar ubuntu baru
<lon3star> heheh
<lon3star> setiap 6 bulan kuar
<amero> tapi kat server, still guna ubuntu. cuma desktop je archlinux
<lon3star> oo server pakai ubuntu
<amero> yup. 9.10
<lon3star> running apa kat ubuntu tu?
<amero> benda2 biasa, lighttpd, mysql etc
<amero> :D
<lon3star> oo
<amero> hang sorang je ke yg aktif kat sini
<lon3star> biasa la tu
<lon3star> kau pakai linux kat server. mesti menyampah kan?
<amero> nyampah dari segi apa tu
<lon3star> hardware
<lon3star> cuba bg tahu server kau dari vendor mana
<amero> tak tahu la klu masalah dgn hardware ke tak sebab server box tu aku sewa dgn hosting, bukan box sendiri :D
<lon3star> ooo
<amero> tapi dulu diorang pernah cakap sekali ada problem dgn hd sata tak detect masa setup
<lon3star> mesti staff company tu bengang troubleshoot hw problem
<lon3star> aku pernah ada problem dgn satu server linux
<amero> agaknya la tapi part yg paling nyampah bg aku lah. repo sofwares
<lon3star> hw problem
<amero> nak yg lagi latest dari repo, kena upgrade ubuntu. kalau tak, compile sendiri
<lon3star> heheheh
<amero> nak upgrade tu la tak best sekali, server kena down sampai sehari suntuk
<lon3star> kau upgrade camner?
<lon3star> apt-get dist upgrade?
<amero> full reinstall. format hd, install guna iso baru
<lon3star> oh reinstall
<lon3star> aku selalu pakai dist upgrade
<amero> tak berani ah nk upgrade camtu lol. kalau duduk tepi server senang je nak handle kalau berlaku apa2 masa tgh upgrade
<lon3star> kau takder remote console ke?
<amero> remote console?
<lon3star> ahah
<amero> ssh je. kvm takda :(
<lon3star> kalau server down buleh access lg
<lon3star> server kat dc mana ni bro?
<amero> netmyne cbj
<lon3star> ooo
<lon3star> hehehe tahu sangat
<amero> :D
<amero> dekat ke
<lon3star> dekat
<amero> so apa korang buat kat sini
<lon3star> biasa2 jer
<lon3star> customer 
<lon3star> boring
<amero> ye
<amero> forum ubuntu ni cam tak berapa aktif
<amero> ada musim dia jugak ke
<lon3star> heheh
<lon3star> aku bukan ubuntu user
<amero> :D
<lon3star> oho
 * lon3star yuskhanzab 
<lon3star> camner game kau
<yuskhanzab> yer
<yuskhanzab> tak dapat la bro
<yuskhanzab> tak pe la
<yuskhanzab> leh main gak gune windows
<lon3star> heheheh
<lon3star> main benda lain la 
<yuskhanzab> haha
<yuskhanzab> skrg keje, susah jgak nak main2
<yuskhanzab> kalau malam tu boleh la
<yuskhanzab> ada apa game best kat linux yg free?
<lon3star> ada la
<lon3star> hehehe
<lon3star> game terbaik dari ladang
<yuskhanzab> aku selalu main assaultcube je tu
<yuskhanzab> tapi skrg macam server down tak leh masuk
<lon3star> takleh cakap kat public nanti kena ban lak
<yuskhanzab> lol
<yuskhanzab> pm
<lon3star> hahaha
<yuskhanzab> :d
<amero> erk boleh kena ban ke cakap psl game sini
<yuskhanzab> haha
<yuskhanzab> tak la
<yuskhanzab> dia gurau jer
<yuskhanzab> :p
<lon3star> game untuk yg dah kawin jer
<lon3star> orang bujang mana leh
<amero> mmm
<amero> aku pun dah lama tak sentuh game sejak pc mampus hari tu
<lon3star> dulu main game apa?
<lon3star> orang tua macam aku ni tahu main red alert jer
<lon3star> itu dah lama tak main
<lon3star> sekali main terus tak tinggal
 * yuskhanzab dulu minat jgak red alert
<amero> lol lon3star. tua ke
<lon3star> tua dah
<lon3star> anak dah 2
<lon3star> dulu kalau kalah red alert . aku nuke pc tu
<lon3star> hahhaah
<yuskhanzab> zz
<lon3star> menyirap jer pc jadi biru
<amero> hang umuq dalam linkungan berapa skrg (klu tak kisah aku tanya)
<amero> :D
<lon3star> hampir 40
<amero> aik serius?
<lon3star> serius la
<yuskhanzab> ermmm nak panggil pacik ke abg
<amero> lol
<yuskhanzab> haha
<lon3star> pc paling canggih masa zaman aku. amd k7
<lon3star> itu canggih dah tu
 * yuskhanzab pernah pakai amd 3 tahun, lepas tu hancur
<yuskhanzab> mane lg bagus antara amd dgn intel?
<lon3star> tgk bajet
<amero> ye. ikut kedalaman poket
<yuskhanzab> lol
<lon3star> ada gak amd yg bagus dan ada intel yg bagus
<yuskhanzab> skrg kan leh ccm
<yuskhanzab> amik pc power ccm
<lon3star> apa tu ccm?
<yuskhanzab> klo cash mmg pedih jgak ar
<yuskhanzab> bayar ansur2
<lon3star> ooo
<lon3star> pakai amd sudah
<amero> amd nak keluar chip baru bulan 6 ni
<lon3star> AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor
<lon3star> support virtualzation 
<lon3star> mobo asus
<amero> lon3star guna phenom ii
<lon3star> ram 8gb
<lon3star> relax jer duduk bawah tangga
<amero> satu je lagi tak cukup, ssd :D
<lon3star> takyah kot
<lon3star> sebab aku main virtual
 * yuskhanzab nak tanya sket, kalau nak pasang sistem penyejuk guna air tu bagus tak
<lon3star> ok kot
<lon3star> tp paling bagus aircond 
<yuskhanzab> byk tak beza dari gune kipas
<lon3star> guna air tu lg bagus aku dgr
<lon3star> tp aku tak biasa pakai
<yuskhanzab> aku tak pernah jgak pakai tapi rasa macam nak cuna
<yuskhanzab> cuba*
<amero> yuskhanzab: turun byk la jugak tapi temp tu maintain even bila pc tgh on high load eg main game
<yuskhanzab> ermm
<yuskhanzab> amero dah pernah pasang?
<amero> kalau naik pun, tak sebanyak dgn temp coolng dgn kipas
<lon3star> amero ko kat mana?
<yuskhanzab> ermmm
<amero> tak, cuma baca2 topik watercooling kat forum lowyat tu je :D
<amero> lon3star: skrg kat kelantan
<lon3star> kelantan mana?
<amero> tnh merah :D
<lon3star> orang kelantan ke?
<amero> ye
<lon3star> molek jupo saing dok
<lon3star> doh
<amero> haha!
<yuskhanzab> jgn la speaking kelate tak paham aku
<lon3star> hahaha
<amero> lon3star asal kelantan jugak ke
<lon3star> wak gapo loni?
<lon3star> yer
<amero> err biasa2 je
<lon3star> oo
<amero> kerja, makn, tidur, bangun, kerja
 * yuskhanzab sama
<amero> eh nak tanya pasal iptables
<amero> soklan newbie je
<lon3star> iptables aku tak tahu
<lon3star> heheh
<amero> http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_iptables_sarge
<amero> kenapa kat chain input tu dia tk letak state NEW
<amero> # iptables -A INPUT -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<hyperair> amero: that rule is usually put near the top of the chain, so that connections which are already established will continue to work.
<hyperair> amero: most of the time, you only want to block certain incoming connections, which you will put after that
<hyperair> or maybe you want to block certain outgoing connections.
<hyperair> so waht is done here is to block the creation of connections that you want to block, and to allow all the connections that have already been established to continue running
<amero> would it make any different if i don't add the rule above?
<amero> difference*
<amero> let's say i only open up a ssh port and drop everything else
<amero> and have the default outbound policy set to allow
<amero> umm i think im a bit lost
<hyperair> amero: if you were to only open up an ssh port, there are two ways to do this. one is to ACCEPT inbound ssh connections, and REJECT every other inbound connection. the other is to ACCEPT inbound ssh connections, ACCEPT RELATED,ESTABLISHED traffic, and REJECT everything else (default policy of reject, for example)
<mypapit> wtf
<mypapit> !ubuntulo1, 
<mypapit> !wtf fenris-unity 
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mypapit> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mypapit> wtf fenris-unity !!!
<mypapit> fakap MyAzhax 
<MyAzhax> hehe
<MyAzhax> elo
<mypapit> ya MyAzhax 
<amero> oo mypapit 
<fenris-unity> ???
 * fenris-unity pokes mypapitsux 
 * fenris-unity pang MyAzhax 
#ubuntu-my 2012-04-30
<fzlamn> haluuu
<Stark> Hi
<Stark> Any non-bot here?
<angch> Stark: no
<Stark> Hey angch
<angch> Stark: yo.
<Stark> Have you installed on laptop?
<angch> Stark: just upgraded yesterday
<angch> yes
<Stark> This gonna be funny cause Tony here can't seem to solve the WiFi issue
<Stark> What brand is your laptop
<angch> Stark: thinkpad x201i
<Stark> Oh I see.. mine HP. Probably chipset problem... 
<angch> Stark: did the packages upgrade properly? i had to apt-get -f a few times after reboot.
<angch> lspci
<Stark> Yes. Now trying to reinstall again.
<angch> ugh, don't.
<angch> details, from the beginning, please.
<angch> upgrade or fresh install?
<angch> i386 or amd64?
<Stark> Freshie
<Stark> i386
<angch> did wifi use to work?
<angch> have you tried booting into livecd to check wifi?
<Stark> No. Was using wired.
<angch> boot into livecd. if it works, it's prolly installation issue.
<angch> do not bother reinstalling.
<Stark> Just now I did use livecd to check..
<Stark> I checked livecd with kubuntu & xubuntu as well...  wifi not working
<angch> lspci|grep -i network
<Stark> Oh you experience the same issue with your laptop? Or you installed with no issue?
<Stark> Problem with the display blank but solved with nomodeset.
<angch> Stark: no issues.
<angch> well, no issues i can't solve.
<angch> some packages not configured, so apt-get install -f
<angch> fixed them
<Stark> So once installed, straight to apt-get install -f?
<angch> *sigh*.
<angch> no.
<Stark> :D
<angch> Twas my issue, i ifxed it.
<angch> Don't just follow me just because.
<Stark> I know, just trying to know if we have the same problem..
<angch> okay, fine. sorry, wasn't sure on your experience. go back to the top.
<angch> name and model of notebook, please?
<Stark> HP Folio 13
<angch> Stark: i usually don't have problems. Thinkpads rocks.
<angch> s/rocks/rock/
<angch> er.. ignore the last one if you don't understand.
<Stark> I agree. My old thinkpad has no problem too.
<Stark> Probably HP's chipset.
<angch> Stark: did you check through the "additional drivers" option?
<angch> (aka "jockey")
<Stark> Yes I did. None found.
<Stark> Hey what's this line do... lspci|grep -i network
<angch> Stark: :( nevermind that.
<Stark> lol ok
<Stark> I tried sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<angch> best i can offer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1889170
<angch> sorry, need to get back to work.
<Stark> No problem.... toorrow holiday!
<angch> sorry mate, i highly suspect it isn't worth the effort to linux-tize it if you have driver issues with your notebook.
<angch> only grief and pain in the end.
<Stark> Understandable. Thanks though
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<KatieKitty> http://ubuntu.bytecraft.com.my/ mirror is already dead?
<angch> KatieKitty: it is now http://ubuntu.tuxuri.com/
<angch> same, same, only different.
<angch> getting hammered by lots of people attempting multiple connections for a single iso. limiting it to 16 connections per IP.
<angch> KatieKitty: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.tuxuri.com-release :)
<angch> wait, that page is borked. we mirror releases from 8.04 onwards. (that is still not EOL'd)
<KatieKitty> oh...
<KatieKitty> yeah, nice! so fast!
<KatieKitty> hahahaha
<KatieKitty> long time din update my 10.04 already, lol
<angch> KatieKitty: keep it updates.
<KatieKitty> already more than 2 weeks without streamyx
<KatieKitty> only on celcom berukband
<angch> *updated
<angch> KatieKitty: should be still fine.
<KatieKitty> i use the cheapest plan, all bandwidth goes to somewhere else already
<angch> past two weeks, not much updates for 10.04
<KatieKitty> hehehehe
<KatieKitty> oh...
<KatieKitty> i really miss the bytecraft mirror
<KatieKitty> hehehe
<KatieKitty> so far the fastest in malaysia...
<angch> KatieKitty: well, new name and new home and new server now.
<angch> KatieKitty: :P thx.
<KatieKitty> but i have to say sorry 1st lar, coz everytime i download iso from the server, u spawn 10 threads for each iso.... hhehehehe
<KatieKitty> *i
<angch> KatieKitty: don't worry, i have plenty of 503 forbidden for you. hahah
<KatieKitty> hehehehe
<KatieKitty> but usually it let me through, which i love it a lot
<KatieKitty> lol
<angch> up to 16.
<angch> coz some IP from .cn was opening up to about 100 connections. nuts.
<KatieKitty> maybe bcoz usually i download things at midnight lah
<KatieKitty> most ppl already sleep...
<angch> KatieKitty: we're getting hits from all over the world. linked from the main ubuntu page.
<KatieKitty> but still, it is the fastest for me
<KatieKitty> hehehehe
<KatieKitty> WTF!? UPM mirror how long din sync their lucid!?
<angch> KatieKitty: well, it's not listed anymore. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<angch> mmu is fast, much faster.
<KatieKitty> just now i just updated from UPM mirror, switched to tuxuri, got so many more things to update...
<KatieKitty> seems like UPM mirror din always sync 1 ler....
<KatieKitty> MMU from my place, quite slow...
<angch> hah, fwiw, the bots kept bitching at us for x days behind... when we run the sync every 4 hours./....
<KatieKitty> i just updated from UPM this morning
<angch> KatieKitty: go bug fenris- about the upm mirror, heheh
<KatieKitty> just now switched to tuxuri, got 40 packages to update....
<angch> KatieKitty: rock on. 
<angch> some UI stuff still broken for me in precise though. i'd recommend you wait a bit before upgraded to it.
<angch> esp. if you prefer the older gnome UI.
<KatieKitty> i am planning to stay with 10.04
<KatieKitty> until the support for it end
<angch> KatieKitty: yup. pretty solid release.
<KatieKitty> newer versions of ubuntu is getting more and more heavy...
<angch> KatieKitty: don't know about "heavy", but different, yes.
<KatieKitty> still prefer the older ones
<KatieKitty> heheheh
<angch> KatieKitty: gnome classic still exists, fwiw.
<angch> i meant, in precise.
<KatieKitty> i am going to use fluxbox anyway....
<KatieKitty> coz i am using a very old desktop
<KatieKitty> want to save more memory for other thing...
<angch> KatieKitty: fair enough. 
<angch> upgraded by asus eeepc stupid old underpowered laptop to android. works nicely.
<KatieKitty> :)
<angch> not sure if a netbook set of features is what you need, but it defn. felt very smooth in android.
<angch> it felt better than the ubuntu netbook remix.
<KatieKitty> hehehe
<KatieKitty> yeah
<KatieKitty> agreed
<KatieKitty> but androidx86 only boot the 1st partition
<angch> ah
<KatieKitty> and my netbook already have lots of distro occupied the hdd
<KatieKitty> the damn win7 already eat 3 primary partition
<KatieKitty> only able to squeeze in those linux distros into logical partitions....
<LulzSec> TEST
<chengjk> hi...
<chengjk> ada orang ker???
<fairuz_> chengjk: ada
#ubuntu-my 2012-05-01
<fairuz_> penreturns: ping
<penreturns> yo
<fairuz_> yo. Apa bikin cuti2
<penreturns> hahhaha
<penreturns> baring2 je
<penreturns> penat ler
<fairuz_> keke
<penreturns> apa bikin?
<fairuz_> tengah ajar orang git hehe
<penreturns> kat mne
<fairuz_> saja2 dia nak belaja, aku bgtau sikit2 
<fairuz_> online je, kat facebook chat keke
<penreturns> oooo
<penreturns> ajak la sini
<penreturns> :p
<fairuz_> dah start semlm lg ni
<penreturns> wohhh
<fairuz_> sambil2 ajar, sambil aku tengok bola haha
<penreturns> dr semalam?
<penreturns> gile
<penreturns> lamenye
<penreturns> :D
<fairuz_> takde la
<fairuz_> semlm tu dah pukul 3 pagi la
<penreturns> oooo
<fairuz_> pastu belaja sejam lebih mcm tu je
<penreturns> xtdo lg ape
<fairuz_> baru sambung balik
<penreturns> ooooo
<penreturns> selamat2
<penreturns> jom makan dulu
<penreturns> :D
<fairuz_> sila2
<fairuz_> wb penreturns
<penreturns> ;)
<fairuz_> bosan tak tau nak buat ape keke
<fairuz_> nak main game, tak tau nak main ape pulak.. tengah tunggu diablo 3 kuar.
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<ejat> wsalam
<fairuz_> wsalam
#ubuntu-my 2012-05-03
<fakrul> :D
#ubuntu-my 2012-05-04
<unitedpotsmokers> hell hell hello
<fairuz> helo
<penreturns> \o/
<unitedpotsmokers> hi
#ubuntu-my 2012-05-05
<Yusuke> ekekeke
#ubuntu-my 2012-05-06
<ejat-airport> salam and selamat pagi 
 * ejat-airport pang mrpen 
 * ejat-airport pang mypapit 
 * ejat-airport pokes angch 
 * ejat-airport zzzzzzzzzzz
<kInOzAwA> oooo
<mypapit> hahaha sux2 e-jat
<serdotlin> Hi....
<susahsebut> yahooooo
<susahsebut> ping fairuz 
<susahsebut> dem, dekat 1 jam setengah baru sampai nasi goreng aku. sotong kangkung belum lg ni
#ubuntu-my 2013-04-29
<excalibr> hai wandi govatent adlan 
<govatent> hi
<excalibr> jarang nampak :)
#ubuntu-my 2013-05-01
<fairuz> apa bikin ejat cuti2
<excalibr> woot
<excalibr> fairuz: anda di situ?
<fairuz> excalibr: yeahh
<excalibr> hang buat apa
#ubuntu-my 2013-05-02
<excalibr> Helo
#ubuntu-my 2015-04-30
 * ejat pang mypapit
<mypapit> wtf ejat !!!!
<mypapit> WE LOVE U
<ejat> uit 
<ejat> u ade 
<mypapit> ada2
<ejat> jom g singapore next tuesday 
<ejat> jumpa mark 
<ejat> hehe
<mypapit> wow
<mypapit> best tu
<ejat> OpenStack Roadshow 
<ejat> !google openstack asia roadshow
<lubotu2> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<ejat> hmmm 
<ejat> u tgh buat per 
<mypapit> ejat, oo
<mypapit> tgh free
<mypapit> ejat, tadi i tgh ejas web resume i
<mypapit> ejat, skrg dah free, sejam dah free
<mypapit> saja standby depan pc
<ejat> wow 
<ejat> web resume tu 
<ejat> dahsyat 
<mypapit> ejat, haha, update la from time 2 time
<ejat> mantap 
<ejat> i jugak la x de apa nak update
<ejat> update jual goreng pisang cheese la plak 
<ejat> harap2 lepas nie i boleh focus balik kat komuniti while doing business goreng pisang
<mypapit> ejat, wow... 
<mypapit> ejat, anything to story?
<mypapit> nnt pm
<mypapit> huhu
<ejat> insya allah 
<ejat> tp u kena support la 
<ejat> :) 
<mypapit> ejat, oraittt
<mypapit> ejat, ai akan sapot
<mypapit> ejat, ai pun tgh rancang startup
<ejat> kasi masuk PnP
<mypapit> ejat, maybe ada office kat damansara
<mypapit> ejat, tp within 2 years
<mypapit> plan jangkamasa panjang
<ejat> pergh 
<ejat> damansara 
<ejat> tu ... 
<mypapit> ejat, hahaha... sux sux
<ejat> damansara mana .. 
<mypapit> ejat, cyber pun boleh jgk
<ejat> masyuk tu 
<ejat> sure forecasting baik punya
<mypapit> damansara perdana
<mypapit> ejat, ada la
<mypapit> ejat, duk ejas2 jgk
<mypapit> small office utk management 
<mypapit> and utk meetup
<ejat> pergh 
<ejat> mantop all the way !!
<mypapit> 2-3 org assistant
<mypapit> rsnya ok
<ejat> website tgh nak update content 
<mypapit> ic
<ejat> skrang under maintenance
<ejat> email kat rackspace 
<mypapit> wah
<mypapit> ic
<mypapit> still kat situ
<ejat> senang .. 
<ejat> eh chop
<mypapit> ya?
<ejat> aritu ade x i try reply using domain openstack.org.my yang u configure tu 
<mypapit> ejat, ada
<mypapit> cuba lg tgk
<ejat> okie2
<ejat> lupa suday 
<ejat> kite kena idupkan balik nie 
<mypapit> ejat, ya ya ya
<ejat> both community group 
<ejat> insya allah .. 
<mypapit> ramai duk tunggu dalam community tu
<ejat> tu la pasal 
<ejat> kat fb .. 
<ejat> release party !! huhu 
<mypapit> +1
<ejat> :)
#ubuntu-my 2016-05-02
<darknite> hai
<darknite> ade orang tak?
<repeater_my> hiii adlan_ 
<mypapit> hii ApOgEE !!
<mypapit> wtf ApOgEE 
#ubuntu-my 2016-05-03
<Pseudo> wtf?
<terrorist> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<cup> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<informed> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<activation> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<confirmation> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<crashing> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<thickness> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<realize> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<roller> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<unwilling> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<money-maker> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<letter> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<evenly> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<army> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<peaceful> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<able> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<wilfully> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<supposition> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<mayor> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<mouthful> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<discontinue> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<bravery> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<usefulness> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<overprice> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<Guest45283> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<Guest36210> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<mile> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<smartness> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<defeat> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<Guest76455> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<available> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<doggie> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<caller> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<mouthpiece> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<profit> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<joint> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<reddest> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<beaten> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<murderess> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<desert> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<firework> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<application> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<dustiness> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<touch> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<expansion> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<rooftop> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<down> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<thoughtlessness> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<circulate> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<enough> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<battle> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<civilization> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<seeing> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<supporter> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<historic> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<consuming> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<kiddy> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<suspension> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<casing> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<rough> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<burial> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<preventive> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<likableness> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<liquidation> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<equalizer> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<brotherhood> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<unlikely> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<modernize> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<cheapen> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<weigh> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<losing> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<Guest77962> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<armor> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<medium> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<ruler> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<pattern> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<Guest1811> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<qWmRE> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<challenging> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<eVMDlfBubURe> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<VDTMiIHbo> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<deathly> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<freshly> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<treatable> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<voiceful> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<feature> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<loudly> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<jbRsKsXYmFAa> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<FRe> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<morally> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<KjrLWJCPMHZg> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<bfob> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<MyLqOY> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<CNxee> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<RhAdjBAPca> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<aNVU> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<rpCVwbQgvj> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<HXwXDLzHrFl> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<QxANZ> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<OpfxSx> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<kPJVbFwDWd> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<WSKJVkGmE> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<TfkDVeqmcbtC> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<PBYqmXpWEdN> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<ghXgc> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<QyDmP> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<cEpipKmOJeV> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<skVgKkYrSW> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<twENosehraY> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<SrvhLbf> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<notable> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<notable> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<adviser> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<XMCkbPitkFh> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<sGKJz> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<upFWSxVcy> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<xUFwnvyiYn> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<aaijMdCvYRoH> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<lDTFbByCU> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<IyhCBKcptYA> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<mrtOQ> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<LkId> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<nGF> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<SBup> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<NpvRFVOQttkz> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<kRaDvjAhYQ> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<QpZI> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<AJEvAdmBmW> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<KjKj> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<gRndAExb> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<IaexoRBrrOoC> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<XRSzKS> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<AjEC> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<izcn> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<MFyCRIzRM> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<wBwYdyar> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<kQurpMxZwjfd> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<tDreQp> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<GVIOZZtoELpF> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<Pnnxv> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<HnlPRJap> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<DmsPblTQsZh> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<tNiYiHdVPMi> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<rfwMnmIuEv> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<LYVH> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<dbQwKpcW> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<ghrzzxd> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<dikaeoFHyjH> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<nLmh> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<NHpvr> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<HYlPwAhdAUsn> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<HZCrdbkL> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<DAwZOVFoMSOM> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<HTevnycBhExV> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<nrPHwq> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<grdP> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<vChOizg> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<uKdtbjYhip> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<MXZv> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<atOSsYUVI> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<AePZ> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<AfQYEkjviS> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<cJudFGJv> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<fxTKH> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<QOxssPzllLS> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<uHlcOSSCP> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<DpZkfgdPLmC> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<RjUMZrCK> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<nSWPGKcYa> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<CACsCvDah> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<ytwcdsE> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<LIbg> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<WEZnO> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<OkD> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<wTYGQvcisdXq> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<XgRUfFLo> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<snbbcxg> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<IdeLwxyh> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<GEfvzwXrEQb> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<aYoOVKUuL> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<sLMhUFVCNZk> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<cXA> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<KxmugFZB> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<EbPgvroFSdug> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<eOE> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<freshly> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<injjx> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<nauuOZ> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<UXuVI> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<aNdnNUh> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<string> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<UXuVI> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<smartness> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<WXUyiXPVoM> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<GQEIGiz> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<RrhcXcttDK> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<PBYqmXpWEdN> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<pleasurable> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<bDPEhedJKggc> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<TELD> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<nckZ> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<wGuBvTGD> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<wBWx> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<twENosehraY> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<newly> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<losing> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<mtfZZRjl> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<ftIzLuTOgTo> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<CpNWLFOdXJT> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<QqAzG> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<Guest76455> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<OgEXQgY> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<wiuSaJHC> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<female> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<crashing> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<deathly> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<BQkafyLf> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<mouthpiece> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<disapprovingly> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<pRxU> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<GXQsmBtbIBAX> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<TfMQs> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<PQcbU> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<PQcbU> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<qWmRE> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<qLlwcBNNMdx> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<qLlwcBNNMdx> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<pattern> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<uLHuWrdvdMU> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<adviser> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededPART #ubuntu-my :MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQ
<notable> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededPART #ubuntu-my :MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeeDeDMaXseNDQeXceeDeD3MaXseNDQeXceeDeDMaXseNDQ
<uLHuWrdvdMU> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<xgBpi> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<AtatUJk> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<AtatUJk> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<rFdedxHa> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<JzpurAV> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<rFdedxHa> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<deploy> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<ZtoARghCYcs> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<ZtoARghCYcs> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<gesst> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<unlikely> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<preventive> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<hijack> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<hijack> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<investor> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<investor> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<KDGRU> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<ENZEmqNq> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<EqZhl> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<wilfully> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<suppression> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<suppression> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<QnMxtwAZG> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
<Guest36210> Max sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ exceededMax sendQ
#ubuntu-my 2016-05-04
<khasha> hello, ader sesiapa yang tahu mengenai squidproxy,
#ubuntu-my 2016-05-05
<shah> lol
<excalibr> oh my
#ubuntu-my 2016-05-06
<locodir-user> mari berkebun
<najibrazak> saya sedih bila ramai orang mendoakan sayalah yg sepatutnya crash dalam nahas helikopter semalam
#ubuntu-my 2016-05-08
<repeater_my> ???
#ubuntu-my 2018-04-30
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Kubuntu with Qt 5.10.1 for bionic
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> @Sharuzzaman, 👍
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @Sharuzzaman, by default updater akan disable semua external repo
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> eh jap, dia install phpmyadmin
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> memang kena disable dulu
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> 😅
<ejat> @jipangmenjerit 
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @ejat, woot
#ubuntu-my 2018-05-01
<UbuntuMY> <peraktechnetwork> Fwd from Perak Technology Info: Perak Technology Network:  http://t.me/peraktechnology  http://t.me/malaysiacyberdefence  http://t.me/bigdatamalaysia  http://t.me/pythonmalaysia  http://t.me/blockchainmalaysia  http://t.me/ionicmalaysia  http://t.me/bandarmeruraya  http://t.me/peraktechinfo
#ubuntu-my 2018-05-02
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Alamak .. Jap lg la tukar topic channel
#ubuntu-my 2018-05-03
<UbuntuMY> <toopye> https://www.bunkus.org/blog/2018/05/mkvtoolnix-v23-0-0-released/
<UbuntuMY> leilasamimimi was added by: leilasamimimi
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Sedih tak dot upgrade ke 18
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @tajulazhar, kenap ya?
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Sbb pakai 32 bit
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> 😅
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @tajulazhar, tengok di laman xubuntu ada versi 18
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> untuk variant lain tak pasti
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> saya masih tak update os saya lagi.. tunggu bulanan renew
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Kene adjust sikit la kalu camtu
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Sbb masa 17.10 pakai gnome
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @tajulazhar, official ubuntu 18 dah tiada 32 bit ya?
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> @applemacisee, Yes
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @tajulazhar, agak sedih unity sudah tak diteruskan
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Erk. First time ni dgr org suke unity
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> 😅
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Takpe. Tu personal preferences
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Mcm politik hari ni juga
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @tajulazhar, nope, tak suka sebab ram usage tinggi
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> tapi agak sedih juga lah
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> @applemacisee, Erk. Ko ni mana satu ni
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> 😂 bingung sendiri lah tuan
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @tajulazhar, bw, terima kasih atas informasi.. malas nak tengok sebab masih di xubuntu
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Xubuntu aku pake dekat debian
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Tapi serius x minat
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Tapi kalau bole solve masalah aku, aku stick.
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @tajulazhar, xfce by default tak lawa..
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Dh lawa ye kata xubuntu?
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> kena korban masa sikit lah untuk kasi lawa ui
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @tajulazhar, errmm.. bolehlah.. personally,, saya minimalist
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> @applemacisee, Alamak. Ni yg aku malas. Hehe. Cer bagi cakupan imej ko punya Desktop
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> ok 😅
<UbuntuMY> <peraktechnetwork> @tajulazhar, Cakupan 😱😱😱
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> @peraktechnetwork, Haha
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> @applemacisee, Nice. Tak berat ke
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> @applemacisee, ada satu meme yg sesuai utk orang bingung ni
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @tajulazhar, 18% used from 2gb ram..
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @najmiep, alamak,, kena lari dulu ni..
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> @applemacisee, Ringan
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Good
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> 😅👍
<UbuntuMY> <pihpih95> Kalau manjaro xfce cane
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @pihpih95, by default panel di bawah .. TBH, tak pernah try manjaro.. live boot saja.. dan untuk versi terbaru yg official, tiada 32bit..
<UbuntuMY> <pihpih95> Owh , igt nk try manjaro openbox plak
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1522
* ejat changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Next LTS Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Bionic Beaver !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my |
<UbuntuMY> <toopye> @applemacisee, 👍
<UbuntuMY> <peraktechnetwork> @CikguYob, Join le @peraktechnology
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> @peraktechnetwork, udoh apekehei kamu ni yop?   teman peratiii kan aje pade ritu lagi...  mengkale teman bace posting mike, rope itu le juge mike canang iklan gerup mike...  ajenye mike ni telegram bot invite gerup ke yop?  kalo dalam cenel IRC jaman dedulu, udoh kene kick banned dah dengan OP kalu perangei rope gini yop... hmmmm
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> https://youtu.be/ONXfL6evR0Q
<UbuntuMY> Silvia Pita was added by: Silvia Pita
<UbuntuMY> <Silvia Pita> I have eth
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @Silvia Pita, so, what do you want us to do with your crypto?
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> not interested, please leave or else be banned
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @toopye, 😂 tak pelik
#ubuntu-my 2018-05-04
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @Apogeek, 👍🏻
<UbuntuMY> <peraktechnetwork> @Apogeek, Mintak maap le tuan admin yang disayangi. Teman berlima kat Perak ni tengah susah hati mcm mana nak cari org2 pakar ICT kat Perak ni. Dah x memandang. Lesap semuanye keluor dari Perak. Tu yg teman nak jemput balik masuk ke group teman tu supaya lepeh ni ramei le org ICT kat Perak ni. Harap dimaap le tuan admin yang dikasihi. Jgn marah ye.
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @Apogeek : telegram bot kena ade script juga mcm irc ON JOIN:
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> private msg
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> huhu
<UbuntuMY> <CikguYob> @peraktechnetwork, baguih....kome  awak suka
<UbuntuMY> <peraktechnetwork> @CikguYob, Hehehe yg lain2 tu xdenye nak join ke group teman tu. Org Perak yg makan tempoyak je yg rajin join ke group tu. Ye dak tuan @CikguYob?
<UbuntuMY> <CikguYob> @peraktechnetwork, private msg jap..  leh le awak join..  teringin juga...  nak belajar kat K-Perak tu
<UbuntuMY> <peraktechnetwork> @CikguYob, Boleh2. Tp group kita ni bukan projek KPerak. Group kita ni projek komuniti. Anjuran Elania Resources.
<UbuntuMY> <CikguYob> @peraktechnetwork, ook..
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> kena kick aje malas la join 😂
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @Apogeek, kalau ikut hati tisu memang ban je hahaha.. spam sekali sekala ok la
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> @peraktechnetwork, Teman ni idok le marah bebenor...   Cume toksah le mike buat lagi perangei nyepam rope itu dalam gerup ni ye... buruk benor nengok dek orang  Jaman ICT ni dunie udoh takde sempadan... toksah le mike riso bebenor.   Pakar ICT Perak bukannye tak mandang... Ajenye deme tu nyorok balik kibod aje yop.   Mohon disiplin group dan channel IRC kita jage...   Kalau mike nak invite ke group lain, sile prebet mesej ye.
<UbuntuMY> <peraktechnetwork> @Apogeek, Ok yop admin. Insyaallah kedepan nnti teman PM deme2 yg asei dari Perak. Ate mike ni pun org Perak ke? Serope je nyembangnye.
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> Teman asei ulu selangor, sempadan perak... kalo mandi sungei beronom kampung teman, terojun selangor, timbui perak... memang orang kampung teman nyembang rope ini juge yop... ajenye iye le tu
<UbuntuMY> <peraktechnetwork> @Apogeek, Patut le. Sempadan benor. Yop jugok la yek.
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> 😄
<UbuntuMY> <peraktechnetwork> 😄👍
<UbuntuMY> <Buffalo_Soldier> ni lah group/channel yg paling berhemah dan berbudi pekerti yg pernah saya tgk
<UbuntuMY> <peraktechnetwork> @Buffalo_Soldier, Org berbudi kita berbahasa. Org memberi kita merasa.  #bahasajiwabangsa
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @Buffalo_Soldier, yeala kan kalau group lain admin dia tak macam @Apogeek dia kick terus kalau dia rasa tak ok takda amaran
<UbuntuMY> <Buffalo_Soldier> Dua tiga kucing berlari,  mana nak sama si kucing belang.  Dua tiga admin boleh dicari,  mana nak sama @Apogeek seorang.
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> @Buffalo_Soldier, hahaha... ok, jom ngopi
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> fuyyo
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> admin apogeek mana skrg?
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> mana tau bleh ngeteh sebelum pegi tbs
<UbuntuMY> <Buffalo_Soldier> @Apogeek, fuh, lama gile tak ngopi dgn set2 Ubuntu MY
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Kawan pun nak buat Mersing Technology jugak.
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @tajulazhar, Kecil sangat fokus nya tu 😅 Johor Technology boleh saya join.
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Digital Johor ada; taaaapiii...
<UbuntuMY> <fendy_dtm> Salam semua. Mcm mana nak disable default page apache2. Ble tiap IP je kuar page tu
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> @applemacisee, X nk. Nk mersing gak 😅
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> @alterewok, Tapi?
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> @tajulazhar, Mersing bukan dah ada Mersing Cyber Range ke?
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> @Piye926, Bukak cawangan satu lagi 😅
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> 😅 huhuhu
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> @tajulazhar, Wowww 😱
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Loh. Tak pasan aku admin
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Haha
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Patut ble pun
<UbuntuMY> <fahrulamri> @toopye, Tema yg cantik
<ejat> @buffalosoldier , lama x kelihatan .. bz projek ka .. bebila free roger la .. 
<UbuntuMY> Ammar was added by: Ammar
<UbuntuMY> <KucingKiki> @Buffalo_Soldier, 👍👍
<UbuntuMY> <Buffalo_Soldier> @myfenris keeping low profile... conserving resource... ketandusan project
<UbuntuMY> <peraktechnetwork> @alterewok, https://www.bharian.com.my/berita/nasional/2018/04/406746/rm200j-jayakan-pelan-induk-digital-johor-40 Tapiiiiiii..... 😔😔😔
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Typical media stunt of the DJ CEO. Masak dah dgn cara dia...mendung aja tapi hujan tak turun
#ubuntu-my 2018-05-05
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> @Buffalo_Soldier, Kalau tak bizi, jom le ngopi... 😁
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> @Apogeek, 18.04 party ka
<ejat> @apogee, boleh saja .. try la ajak @buffalo_soldier skali 
<UbuntuMY> <Buffalo_Soldier> Sessi ngopi kat mana dan bila?
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> @mauisabily, Parti Ubuntu kena buat kempen gak dekat2 musim election ni
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> Haha
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Hahaha kempen... kna mgundi jgk ka presiden br...
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Nak daftar jd calon lah.. 😂
<UbuntuMY> <Encik_Ubuntu> @alterewok, tapi apo tu? 🤔
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> sila2
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> bagi manifesto dulu @mauisabily
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> adun n parlimen mana
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> sg udang ka ?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> or setiawangsa?
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Fwd from alterewok: Typical media stunt of the DJ CEO. Masak dah dgn cara dia...mendung aja tapi hujan tak turun
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Fwd from peraktechnetwork: https://www.bharian.com.my/berita/nasional/2018/04/406746/rm200j-jayakan-pelan-induk-digital-johor-40 Tapiiiiiii..... 😔😔😔
#ubuntu-my 2018-05-06
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Dua2.. sg udang + setiawangsa
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Manifesto... 🤔
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/05/ubuntu-18-10-codename
#ubuntu-my 2019-05-01
<ApOgEE> salam
<ApOgEE> bot yang bridge IRC kepada TG tu dah tak berfungsi ke?
<ApOgEE> ejat: 
<ApOgEE> yo mypapit ... ada ke tu?
<ApOgEE> helo
<ApOgEE> anybody home?
#ubuntu-my 2019-05-05
<devxarief> Salam
<devxarief> hi everyone
